# Link Building



## JV Marketing (Nov 20, 2009)

Need to thank"RCP" for this...She discovered it on Bing's site. Very good info when you are looking to off page optimize your site. Google feels pretty much the same way except that they are more secretive about it.




> *So what can I do to get good, legitimate inbound links?*
> OK, so you have great content. You built it, and now they will come, right? Well, if you have the patience of Vladimir and Estragon, sure. But sometimes you want to nudge the world a little bit. You want to speed up that process, all the while remaining legitimate in your efforts. You want to actively participate in link building!
> I described link building earlier as hard work. But perhaps _smart work_ is a better description. Check out a few of these smart ideas and determine how they apply to your site, your customers, and your industry's niche. Note that all of these ideas are predicated on the assumption that you've already created useful, original, expert content that users will want to read and webmasters of relevant sites will want to link to. That done, let's spread the news! Here's how:
> 
> ...


comes from here


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

JV,

I understand you advocate the use of linkwheels. Most experts I've seen quoted agree that this approach is a bit dangerous (ie could lead the SE to distrust your site/etc). How do you view this strategy?

Are you using a modified article linking approach? Please describe. Thanks.


----------

